# Best Men's Hair Sylist / Barber



## Tony J (May 8, 2011)

Hi,

To all Men. Who is the best barber / hair stylist in Dubai?

Thanks


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

Tony J said:


> Hi,
> 
> To all Men. Who is the best barber / hair stylist in Dubai?
> 
> Thanks


Indian guy in Satwa (20AED) perfect cut...


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

I used to go to Toni and Guy in the Emirates towers, they are really good, however they are too expensive for me now! Circa 300 aed for a haircut. I now go to the Barber in the Mina Seyahi. He is quite good and a lot more reasonable at 100aed.


----------



## Tony J (May 8, 2011)

*Men's Barber*



Kawasutra said:


> Indian guy in Satwa (20AED) perfect cut...



Hi, Wherabout in Satwa?

Thanks


----------



## Tony J (May 8, 2011)

*Men's Barber*



Bigjimbo said:


> I used to go to Toni and Guy in the Emirates towers, they are really good, however they are too expensive for me now! Circa 300 aed for a haircut. I now go to the Barber in the Mina Seyahi. He is quite good and a lot more reasonable at 100aed.



Hi, do you mean barber at Le Meridien?

I will contact you next month - looking for an appartment at Burj Khalifa.

Thanks


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Tony J said:


> Hi, do you mean barber at Le Meridien?
> 
> I will contact you next month - looking for an appartment at Burj Khalifa.
> 
> Thanks


No I mean the Mina Seyahi, next to the Westin. The same hotel that Barasti is attached to. I can give you his number if you like? I would avoid the Satwa option! I tried it but not again. Ever.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Mina Seyahi full name is Le Meridien Mina Seyahi so you are both talking about the same thing.


----------



## Tony J (May 8, 2011)

*Barber*



Bigjimbo said:


> No I mean the Mina Seyahi, next to the Westin. The same hotel that Barasti is attached to. I can give you his number if you like? I would avoid the Satwa option! I tried it but not again. Ever.


Thanks. Could you PM me the no, and his name.

Most grateful


----------



## junkymoe (May 10, 2011)

100 dirhams for a haircut is reasonable???

and people pay 300 for haircuts?

Seriously, there's a lot of overpaid people in Dubai.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

junkymoe said:


> 100 dirhams for a haircut is reasonable???
> 
> and people pay 300 for haircuts?
> 
> Seriously, there's a lot of overpaid people in Dubai.


[/I]

^^^ If only this was true for me!


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

300 AED for a haircut ?

That sounds like what some hairdressers tried to charge me back when I had long hair (ie: the woman fee)

And there I was thinking that my hairdresser at 75 AED was expensive...


----------



## Belgian Brit (Apr 7, 2011)

Blimey - Toni and Guy is just the same as in the UK then.... very expensive


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

Well, there's a very good Iranian chap, Diego I think is his name. He's inside the Dune Centre on Al Dhiyafah Street in Satwa (The Pink Building where the Belhoul European Hospital and Golden Fork live). Price seems to vary depending on who you are but around AED 70 I suspect.


----------



## Alex7 (Mar 24, 2011)

There's a turkish gents salon behind moe that charges 50AED. Right across Pizza Pazza. They're pretty good.


----------



## herts_curt (May 14, 2011)

Hi there, there is a place called supertrim in ibn battuta which is always busy. i think it is a franchise of supercuts in the UK


----------

